# cannot get the father to Sign the Children passport consent forms



## ziltwo (2 Feb 2011)

Can the legal people here tell me what is the time frame applying to the District Court to obtain an order to dispense of the fathers signature regarding my children's passports. What form do I need to fill out etc.. My confidence isn't great thinking about what needs to be done, but my son is going away at Easter with the school and I need to get this sorted.  I tried to get the father to sign and even got a friend of mine to call to him as he is in a position to witness his signature; but to no avail.  Also, do I need to prove to the court that I tried to make contact etc...

thank you for your help in this matter
zil


----------



## Thirsty (3 Feb 2011)

Contact the Court Clerk at your local District court - they will let you have the necessary forms.  Yes, you should be able to show that you have written/phoned etc., to make contact. Copies of your letters will be fine.

Unless he can show good reason why your child can't have a passport (and he'd need compelling evidence) you will get your order.

NB court clerks can't give you legal advice, but they tend to be very helpful.


----------



## alaskaonline (3 Feb 2011)

hang on, are you guys married? if not you don't need his signature. you go to a solicitor and get an affidavit form signed and notarized that you are the legal guardian. you get the form from the local gardai station. once that's done you can go ahead and apply for the passport.


----------



## ziltwo (3 Feb 2011)

thank you for the replys, much appreciated... yes we are married; haven't lived together for 5 years; very little contact with the kids; apart from the odd phone call. As I only realised that the passports will expire in a little over a month; I need to act fast; otherwise no trip for my son.  I will ring the District court and find out what I need to do.

thanks again.


----------



## Sandals (3 Feb 2011)

have a friend who's separated, got father and child in gardai station but turns out as mother has full custody she needed a comm of oaths and no need for father at all.


----------



## ziltwo (4 Feb 2011)

Sandals said:


> have a friend who's separated, got father and child in gardai station but turns out as mother has full custody she needed a comm of oaths and no need for father at all.



nothing legal has been sorted regarding custody..am in the process but the legal system is hard and expensive.  I rang the District Court offices yesterday and its a matter of going into the court office, filling in a form. They inform the father of a court day...and if he wishes to attend to give his reasons for not signing ...if he doesn't turn up, well it will be up to the judge. A daunting experience, but it needs to be done for my children.  Thank you all for your assistance on this matter.


----------

